# Looking for Fishing buddy...Niceville.



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am looking for someone to fish during the week and weekends off and on. Normally wife goes with me but she works mon-fri so I am left bored. I have a bad back and trying to launch and recover the boat by myself can be a pain in the rear. I have an 19 foot release with Yamaha f115. I have taken it 9 miles out in the gulf and managed to catch some decent fish. Looking for someone that might know what they are doing or just wants to go out and fish. I also fish inshore with it alot! Let me know if interested!!


----------



## Spin6869 (Dec 18, 2016)

Love to I have a 22ft century my name is Steve 361 673 2050


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

Dustinf16 said:


> I am looking for someone to fish during the week and weekends off and on. Normally wife goes with me but she works mon-fri so I am left bored. I have a bad back and trying to launch and recover the boat by myself can be a pain in the rear. I have an 19 foot release with Yamaha f115. I have taken it 9 miles out in the gulf and managed to catch some decent fish. Looking for someone that might know what they are doing or just wants to go out and fish. I also fish inshore with it alot! Let me know if interested!!


I'm in Niceville too, just below Bluewater Bay. I'm available during the week and often during the weekend. My wife and I just moved down here during the summer. She's usually working 6 days a week, but the move cost me my job so I have a lot of spare time on my hands. I have a 16' skiff of my own. I can also help launch a retrieve a boat bigger boat. Shoot me a message if you want to get out sometime.


----------



## fishnutz (May 14, 2016)

*Weekends*

I would love to catch a rid sometime. I just moved to Niceville from Maryland about a year ago. I have 4 yrs experience fishing inshore in the Chesapeake bay for flounder, drum, stripes, sheepshead, and cobia as a mate, and have logged hundreds of hrs trolling the mid Atlantic canyons for Pelagius. I am available just about any weekend and have gear all the way up to 80w trolling setups

I don't check this site as much as I should so feel free to email me [email protected]

Donny


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm available during the week and weekends currently. Call 251-504-5699


----------

